# Remember VICKS VAPO RUB?



## Lon (Apr 13, 2017)

I got a whiff of it the other day and started remembering when I was a kid with a bad cold and mom swathed my chest throat and nose with VICKS, got me into flannel pajamas, wrapped my neck, had me drink hot lemonade with honey.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 13, 2017)

We still use it! Bad cough at night? Put it on your feet at bedtime,put on socks and no coughing!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 13, 2017)

So do I Mrs. Robinson, I always have it on hand.  Sometimes, when I need a quick unblocking in a really bad blocked up nasal passage, I heat up a pot of water drop some  vicks in, put a towel over my head and sit for a good 15 minutes.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a really old GLASS jar of it in the cupboard ,I'd estimate its 30+ years old ,it's been produced  in plastic jars for quite a while


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Still keep it on hand as well.  Some times the old remedies are still the best.   But I always think back to a friend who was a nursing student back in the 80's.  She was about 10 years younger than me, enough to be of a different generation on many things. She insisted Vicks did not work, and the concept of rubbing it on your chest for relief was bunk.  She insisted one of her instructors said it was medically impossible for it to work..because rubbing on your chest does not get it into your lungs to clear them..it cannot get through your skin to the lungs.  THIS was a nursing instructor who said this!!   Forget that inhaling the vapors was what made it work.  Oh well.  I would suspect this person still never uses it.*


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 13, 2017)

I hear it's good for clearing up toenail fungus. The nail on one of my big toes got that black fungus then the top layer came off. Been putting VAPO-RUB on it. Looking a little better.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2017)

Victor Meldrew said:


> I hear it's good for clearing up toenail fungus. The nail on one of my big toes got that black fungus then the top layer came off. Been putting VAPO-RUB on it. Looking a little better.



[h=1]Click Here>>>New Uses for Vicks VapoRub<<<[/h]


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We still use it! Bad cough at night? Put it on your feet at bedtime,put on socks and no coughing!



I love that,  and have tried it a couple times.   It really works.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2017)

Just this morning, I went to the medicine cabinet and took out the Vicks. Had been working in the yard and was  bitten on the ankle  by some sort of insect. The area was itching something awful. Rubbed some Vicks on it and forgot about it until just now when I read this thread. Good ol'Vicks stopped the itching and the redness went away.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We still use it! Bad cough at night? Put it on your feet at bedtime,put on socks and no coughing!



Really?  I might have to try that.  My mother used to put it all over our chests, and then put some in a vaporizer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 1, 2017)

I spread it on the cushions of my CPAP machine before bed... Talk about some clear sinuses in the morning!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 13, 2017)

Believe or not,one of the nursing home residents I took care of said he would swallow a spoonful of it if he felt a cold coming on...
Just the thought of it,have me chills but he was 90+ years old and in his right mind...
Not sure I'd want to try it though


----------



## jujube (May 13, 2017)

In order to get a cow to "adopt" an orphaned or rejected calf, a farmer can smear the cow's nose with vaporub and put the calf in a stall with the "foster mother".  By the time the vaporub wears off, the calf smells like the new mother and she usually will accept it.

My mother was a big believer in the wondrous powers of Vicks Vaporub and assorted mustard plasters.  She also dosed us with this horrible patent medicine made right in our city called WOW (Wonder of the World).  The two active ingredients were eucalyptus oil and cajuput oil.  A drop of that stuff in a spoonful of sugar would break up croup and raise the dead.  It had the worst taste of anything I've ever put in my mouth....the memory of that taste will be with me to my dying day.  

Then there was the "sweet oil" (whatever that was) that was warmed up and dropped into an ear for earaches.  It really helped.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Believe or not,one of the nursing home residents I took care of said he would swallow a spoonful of it if he felt a cold coming on...
> Just the thought of it,have me chills but he was 90+ years old and in his right mind...
> Not sure I'd want to try it though



My husband once told me his dad did that too.  Must be something from that generation.  I could never do it.


----------



## beneDictus (May 14, 2017)

Ah...the trusty old Vicks Vaparub...I still have a tub of the stuff reposing on my table. Only half empty. It`s long since past the expiry date...but, doesn`t matter. One can continue using the stuff for just about ever...In fact, the older it actually is...the more effective it tends to be...!!


----------



## beneDictus (May 14, 2017)

...Maybe he just wanted to go out with a bang...!! The nursing home resident, i mean...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Believe or not,one of the nursing home residents I took care of said he would swallow a spoonful of it if he felt a cold coming on...
> Just the thought of it,have me chills but he was 90+ years old and in his right mind...
> Not sure I'd want to try it though





Marie5656 said:


> My husband once told me his dad did that too.  Must be something from that generation.  I could never do it.



..My father did that for years!!


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2017)

beneDictus said:


> ...Maybe he just wanted to go out with a bang...!! The nursing home resident, i mean...



Yeah really, that could have toxic affects, don't try that at home people.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-709-camphor.aspx?activeingredientid=709&


----------



## tnthomas (May 14, 2017)

Lon said:


> Remember VICKS VAPO RUB?
> .



got a jar of VVR on the nightstand, by the bed.


----------



## helenbacque (May 15, 2017)

That little blue jar has always had a permanent place in my medicine chest.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

VVR can be smelled through 2 Parkas.

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

There is a warning about Vicks.  You should not use it on a child under 2 years of age.

Re foot fungus.  I cured mine by applying vinegar a couple of times of day and leaving it on my socks.

Vinegar is a mild acid.  Lemon juice is supposed to work as well.  Keeripes as we get older we rot from the bottom up just like a tree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

Lon said:


> I got a whiff of it the other day and started remembering when I was a kid with a bad cold and mom swathed my chest throat and nose with VICKS, got me into flannel pajamas, wrapped my neck, had me drink hot lemonade with honey.


Remember? Vicks Vapo-Rub was a household staple in our house when I was a kid, as was Absorbine Junior!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

I smell it everyday....My wife uses it for her toe fungus. I guess it works. Her podiatrist recommended it. 
Mom used it on me when I was a kid. Rubbed it on my chest for a cold.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Ken. Your post reminds me of those old Vicks Nasal Sticks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 4, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I smell it everyday....My wife uses it for her toe fungus. I guess it works. Her podiatrist recommended it.
> Mom used it on me when I was a kid. Rubbed it on my chest for a cold.


My mom used to slather us up to the point of the Vicks making our eyes water.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh, yeah. It was supposed to cure you. Just what you needed when you were sick- a sticky chest, and a smell that burned your eyes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 4, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Oh, yeah. It was supposed to cure you. Just what you needed when you were sick- a sticky chest, and a smell that burned your eyes.


ROFLMAO! If I didn't know any better, I'd say you experienced Vicks Vapo-Rub first-hand in your day!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

It's always been around,  and still is ...  Good stuff!  ...   I have a jar in my medicine cabinet.    In the colder months,   when you get a cold w/cough  ...   if you rub some Vicks  on the bottom of your feet and put on a pair of cotton socks,  you will sleep thru the night w/o coughing.    It  works!


----------



## Gaer (Jun 4, 2020)

Always used it for cold, fluor pneumonia.  Front, back, bottom of feet with socks and back of the tongue for coughs.
Speeds up the healing dramatically.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> back of the tongue for coughs.


New to me...Thanks..


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

I was regularly slathered in Vicks VapoRub because I suffered with what was called 'Summer Colds'
Continual runny nose watery eyes I endured this with watery eyes and the works for many years
Years later I saw an Allergy Specialist and Lo and Behold my 'Summer Colds' were Allergic Rhinitis


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I was regularly slathered in Vicks VapoRub because I suffered with what was called 'Summer Colds'
> Continual runny nose watery eyes I endured this with watery eyes and the works for many years
> Years later I saw an Allergy Specialist and Lo and Behold my 'Summer Colds' were Allergic Rhinitis


Is that where allergy season causes enough of an allergic reaction that you end if with infected sinuses?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 7, 2020)

My Mom did a no-no years ago.....had us rub it UP our noses....now its proven that stuff will literally damage your sinuses to the point of having issues later in life....happened to me with constant nose running forever....as far as it running back down my throat to the lungs and causing lung damage (which is also a side effect), that never happened to me.

Vicks VapoRub — a topical ointment made of ingredients including camphor, eucalyptus oil and menthol that you rub on your throat and chest — doesn't relieve nasal congestion. But the strong menthol odor of VapoRub may trick your brain, so you feel like you're breathing through an unclogged nose. By contrast, decongestant tablets and nasal sprays sold over-the-counter may narrow blood vessels in your nose's lining, leading to reduced swelling in your nasal passages.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...xpert-answers/nasal-decongestant/faq-20058569


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 7, 2020)

I remember nanay would rub it on our feet, make us wear socks at bedtime everytime we had the first s/sx of a cold. We would be up and about the next day. I have kept this practice to this day and noticed it also makes the soles of my feet soft and smooth.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 7, 2020)

Just bought a small new jar recently when I realized the one I had been using expired about 10 years ago. I’ve heard of people swallowing a glob but never wanted to do that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Just bought a small new jar recently when I realized the one I had been using expired about 10 years ago. I’ve heard of people swallowing a glob but never wanted to do that.


Like yourself, I, too, have heard of people doing the same, but have never tried it myself.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Is that where allergy season causes enough of an allergic reaction that you end if with infected sinuses?


Can do but my allergies are not seasonal they are with me all the time
I am sensitive to many many things not just pollens, spores or D.O.A dust mites 
I get a runny nose or skin eruptions or both and it can be very hard to know what is the cause
I have tried every known medication prescribed or O.T.C. with little success


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Can do but my allergies are not seasonal they are with me all the time
> I am sensitive to many many things not just pollens, spores or D.O.A dust mites
> I get a runny nose or skin eruptions or both and it can be very hard to know what is the cause
> I have tried every known medication prescribed or O.T.C. with little success


I’m so sorry to know you suffer with this type of thing. I’ve got chronic sinus infection which I’ve had for years. I’m sure I’m allergic to something I use everyday, then certain times of the year it gets far worse. As you mentioned I’ve tried so many different things. I now use Claritin when it’s really bad , use xclear intermittently. Its a natural sinus spray. It’s got Xylitol, salt , grapefruit seed extract in it as I refuse to take the steroids spray my ENT doctor wanted me to take but the biggest change has been changing my diet. I’ve been vegan for almost 3 weeks now. Removing dairy especially had had a huge impact on truly healing this in a holistic manner and I’m so glad I did. Two of my joys in life are singing and playing saxophone and having infected sinuses interfered horribly with that. I really wish you the best.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m so sorry to know you suffer with this type of thing. I’ve got chronic sinus infection which I’ve had for years. I’m sure I’m allergic to something I use everyday, then certain times of the year it gets far worse. As you mentioned I’ve tried so many different things. I now use Claritin when it’s really bad , use xclear intermittently. Its a natural sinus spray. It’s got Xylitol, salt , grapefruit seed extract in it as I refuse to take the steroids spray my ENT doctor wanted me to take but the biggest change has been changing my diet. I’ve been vegan for almost 3 weeks now. Removing dairy especially had had a huge impact on truly healing this in a holistic manner and I’m so glad I did. Two of my joys in life are singing and playing saxophone and having infected sinuses interfered horribly with that. I really wish you the best.


@Keesha it is so nice to know I am not the only one who suffers like we do
I am really glad you have found a measure of success and you are right do NOT use steroids
I found out purely by accident when I was having my eyes checked that I have cataracts forming
I did further research and guess what causes early onset of cataracts????
The biggest cause of cataracts is steroid use for medical conditions....grrr


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m so sorry to know you suffer with this type of thing. I’ve got chronic sinus infection which I’ve had for years. I’m sure I’m allergic to something I use everyday, then certain times of the year it gets far worse. As you mentioned I’ve tried so many different things.


I had the same problems until I found this!! Best money ever spent ($46.15)!!!
.
*Vicks Personal Sinus Steam Inhaler
 >>Click here<<*


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 8, 2020)

I am the lone voice, here, apparently: I hate the smell of that stuff, and I will fumigate my house if anyone dares to come in reeking of VVR!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I am the lone voice, here, apparently: I hate the smell of that stuff, and I will fumigate my house if anyone dares to come in reeking of VVR!


If it works like that on your nose, it must be good...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 20, 2020)

I use  Vicks  for  minor aches & pains in hands or feet.
Been known to  apply it to a tick on the dog.


----------

